# Very cool way to separate egg yolks



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

This is a great idea & I thought I'd pass it along!!! It will come in handy the next time I make 'Cantaloupe Pie'. :cheers:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

that was pretty cool. they call those life hacks.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lmao, I be damm, whodathunkit???
Thanks for posting.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going to get a utility patient and go on Shark Tank. Call it the "yokester". Make millions. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way cool


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tried this over the weekend...so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Think this may have been posted here before or maybe my wife showed me....2cool. Thanks for reminding....will have to try on some things.


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

That is hands down no ******** the coolest thing I've ever seen. And I thought I'd seen it all in the restaurant biz. LMAO.


----------

